# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Suha koža ispod platnene pelene?

## In love

Od rodjenja koristimo platnene pelene i sve 5..
Ali...U zadnje vrijeme primječujem da ima malac jako suhu kožu ispod pelene - cijeli dio koji je pokriven sa pelenom  :?  Nisam mijenjala prašak, tako da nije od toga..Koža izgleda kao ljuskava, ma, skroz čudno...Inaće, po tijelu ima skroz normalnu kožu, nema suhu, ispucano...

Jel ima netko ideju zašto?

----------


## aishwarya

Jesi li možda mijenjala kremu za guzu (ako je uoće koristiš)? Ja je koristim rijetko i čini mi se da baš onda guza bude suha.  :/

----------


## anjica

a dal mozda ima veze s prehranom?

----------


## In love

Možda je krema - obično ne stavljam ništa ali neznam koji vrag me je par puta tjerao da je stavim   :Sad:  ..Možda reakcija na kremu...

Hrana mislim da nije, jer još uvijek samo doji...A ja nisam ništa mijenjala način prehrane.

----------


## slava

Možda je alergičan na prašak kojim pereš pelene ili ga stavljaš previše? Koristiš li ocat ili čajevac, možda mu to isušuje kožu?

----------


## aishwarya

> Možda je krema - obično ne stavljam ništa ali neznam koji vrag me je par puta tjerao da je stavim   ..Možda reakcija na kremu...


Same here..Stvrano ne znam zašto ponekad stavim kremu, valjda zato kaj ju imam doma. I to onu s cink oksidom. Inače, kada vidim da joj se guza zacrveni stavim joj malo bademova ulja s eteričnim uljem rimske kamilice. Isto tako kad vidim da joj je koža suha...

----------


## livac

i mi imamo isti problem. maloj je koža takva (suha, ljuskava) naprijed gdje se pelena kopča. pošto nisam uspjela ništa s tim, stavila sam ju u jednokratnu, a onda mi se osipala i po cijeloj guzi. ne prolazi već par tjedana. samo je svaki dan malo bolje ili malo gore.

----------


## Sirius Black

A koju kremu stavljaš? 

Moja beba ima dosta suhu kožu po tijelu, ali na guzi ima savršeno glatku. Mažem ju čeličevom masti (mislim da je to isto što i pavlovićeva) iz ljekarne. To mi je super, ja imam AD pa se ponekad s tim namažem

----------


## livac

u krpenima joj ne mažem baš svaki put guzu jer je inače dosta osjetljiva i sklona osipima, isprobala sam nekoliko krema i vratila se pavlovićki. ali ovo što joj je suho nije na guzi ili između nogica, nego baš ispod čička i izgleda kao fleka, blago ružičasta i suha, suha...

----------

